# jack needs a show name



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

what are his parents names?


----------



## jumpjaky (Aug 22, 2007)

not a clue! we think he is from ireland beacause most irish horses dont have anything on there pasport, all we have is jackson! dont know anthing literalyANYTHING about him! i made up a birthday for him! lol my old pony had the odest show name we thought was from his parents it was "mahogany prince reagent"!


----------



## kaptkaos113 (Sep 9, 2007)

jack of all trades
jack of hearts
all 'jacked' up
or maybe doing a play on words with playing cards with jack in it??


----------



## Grahamstephani (Sep 22, 2007)

Blackjack Bankroll
Betting On Blackjack
Beating Blackjack
Blackjack In The Bag
Bringing Blackjack
Basic Blackjack
Crackerjack
Jack Of Spades
Jack In The Box
Jumping Jack


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Captain Jack Sparrow? :wink:


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Captain Jack Sparrow? :wink:


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

how about jumping jack flash?


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

jack of all trades
black jack
jack in the box


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Nearly all of our horses are registered with a show/racing/breeding name and although their names are registered so therefore unable to be re-used, your welcome to use them as ideas..

Tundra Park Oscar
Midnight Magic
Waikare Harbor
Kaluah Park Jackson Flett
Weymark Spirit of Magic
Fahsan Kharissma
Selangor

And i also made up some..

Jackway Never Fail
Jump up Jack
Jackson Flett
Jack Unknown (because you dont know mush about him)
Selangor Sunrise (Selangor isn't a prefix so is able to be re-used with additional names)

Im not very good with names.. My parents usually do the naming *hehe*

What colour is he? I may have more..


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I like...

Jack of all Trades!!!!!!!!!!!

mentioned by kaptkaos113...

Ya! lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Jumpin' Jack Flash!


----------

